# homepage problems....t.rack.cc/hp.php



## bkbsu (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm having problems with my homepage constantly being reset. It's usually t.rack.cc/hp.php, cool-search.net, or searchdot.net. I ran CWShredder, but cool-search.net still appears on occasion. I have attached my log, can someone please read it and give me some help? Thank you.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:36:35 PM, on 12/9/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\PROMon.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\urlmap.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis[1].zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://www.gateway.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchAssistant = ,
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,CustomizeSearch = ,
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFB2} - C:\WINNT\mseaeb.dll
O2 - BHO: Natural Language Navigation - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINNT\System\BHO001.DLL
O2 - BHO: Veevo Library - {6E34D984-4054-45E3-8452-0159A2F0D232} - C:\WINNT\System32\Veevo.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {f760cb9e-c60f-4a89-890e-fae8b849493e} - C:\WINNT\madise.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Preload Check] C:\OEMDRVRS\KEYB\Preload.exe /DEVID: /CLASS:Keyboard /RunValue:"Keyboard Preload Check"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PROMon.exe] PROMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINNT\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinStart001.EXE] C:\WINNT\System\WinStart001.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINSTA~1.EXE] C:\WINNT\System\WINSTA~1.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys] regedit -s sys.reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~2\PSFree.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A57B18E-2F5D-11D5-8997-00104BD12D94} (compid Class) - http://support.gateway.com/support/serialharvest/gwCID.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37644.757962963
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {f760cb9e-c60f-4a89-890e-fae8b849493e} (IRDIXAObj Class) -


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

First make sure you have the latest CWShredder on your drive using it's check for updates function

Run HijackThis again and check the following items. Doublecheck so as to be sure not to miss one.
Next, *close all browser Windows*, and have HT fix all checked.
*
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchAssistant = ,
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,CustomizeSearch = ,
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFB2} - C:\WINNT\mseaeb.dll
O2 - BHO: Natural Language Navigation - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINNT\System\BHO001.DLL
O2 - BHO: Veevo Library - {6E34D984-4054-45E3-8452-0159A2F0D232} - C:\WINNT\System32\Veevo.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {f760cb9e-c60f-4a89-890e-fae8b849493e} - C:\WINNT\madise.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinStart001.EXE] C:\WINNT\System\WinStart001.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINSTA~1.EXE] C:\WINNT\System\WINSTA~1.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys] regedit -s sys.reg
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {f760cb9e-c60f-4a89-890e-fae8b849493e} (IRDIXAObj Class) -
*

Reboot to SAFE mode

Delete the sys.reg file
Delete the C:\WINNT\System\WinStart001.EXE file
Run the cwshredder app in SAFE mode

reboot to normal mode

Download Spybot - Search and Destroy
After installing, _first_ press *Online*, and search for, put a check mark at, and install *all updates*.
Next, _close_ all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and after SpyBotSD has completed it's scan push the 'Fix checked' button for all that it has automatically selected.

------
Here's some info on madise http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/adware.magicads.html
Some info on igetnet - http://217.115.153.73/parasite/IGetNet.html


----------



## bkbsu (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you very much for your reply IMM. However, this is the first time i've ever encountered a problem such as this, and I'm not very good at messing with computers. Could you please tell me how to reboot in SAFE mode, then delete those files, and reboot to normal mode? I'm sorry, I just very inexperienced with this type of thing. I appreciate the time you have given me, and anymore you might be able to give me.

Thanks


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi bkbsu,

See here for info on how to get into and out of safe mode.

CWS installs via the byte verifier exploit in M$ JavaVM so just surfing a page with an infected applet can install it with no user participation. So once youve run CWShredder, it is vital that you go here, click Scan for updates in the main frame, and download and install *all* CRITICAL updates recommended.

Then, once youve done that, please post a new log, and we'll see what's left.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## tduth (Dec 16, 2003)

Liam,
I wonder if you would help another victim of the same virus. My broswer seems to be crippled by spyware including that t.rack.cc thing. I have installed and run Spybot to no avail. (It appears to have cleaned up lots of items, but many problems still exist.) I have requested updates and rerun. No change.

Do I just need to do this SAFE mode reboot that you are talking about?

In addition to Spybot, I currently run Norton Anti-virus 2003 on my PC. If there is any other/additional software I should have to assure I 1.) get not more of this spyware and 2.) can clean it up when I do....please tell me what that software is.

Thank you,

Todd


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Todd, and welcome to TSG.. 

The first thing I need you to do, is to download 'Hijack This!' from here, unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan". When the scan is finished, click "Save Log", and copy and paste it in a reply. (This is that long list of gobbldeygook you can see at the beginning of the thread). 

This will give us a rundown of whats going on in your PC. I know what causes the main problem, ie. the t.rack.cc hijack, and how we acn fix it, but this way we can clean you up completely, and then show you how to stay that way. One of us here will be glad to analyse it for you. *Dont* fix anything yourself yet, as a lot of the stuff on that list will be harmless or required.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## steelebie (Dec 16, 2003)

Someone,
My homepage seems to be stricken with this same "http://t.rack.cc/hp.php" problem. I saved the log of HiJackThis, so here it is:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 5:45:02 PM, on 12/16/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Navnt\navapsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Navnt\npssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Navnt\alertsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Totem Shared\Uninstall0001\upd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
C:\Program Files\RSNet\RSEDNClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Navnt\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Erik Steele\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
O1 - Hosts: 216.93.168.167 xuto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.93.168.167 sitefinder.verisign.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFB1} - C:\WINDOWS\msiell.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uninstall0001] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Totem Shared\Uninstall0001\upd.exe" LASTCALL!adverts.virtuagirl.com!StatsVirtuaGirl
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPS Event Checker] C:\PROGRA~1\Navnt\npscheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fetishes] c:\Program Files\DiallerProgram\028497.exe -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XupiterCfgLoader] C:\Program Files\Xupiter\XTCfgLoader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\AIM95\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StopMessengerSpam] C:\Program Files\StopMessengerSpam\StopMessengerSpam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Open Site] C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys] regedit -s sys.reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Red Swoosh EDN Client] C:\Program Files\RSNet\RSEDNClient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Norton AntiVirus AutoProtect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Navnt\navapw32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{DAADBBDA-99B0-4E34-9240-3C4EB142EC4D}: NameServer = 205.152.37.254 205.152.144.235

If you could please decipher this and help me out, I'd extrememly appreciate it. Because all you of know how aggrivating this spyware is.

Thank you for you time in reading this, hopefully one of you can help me out. And I'm am quite new with digging deep into my computer and deleting files. So you'll most likely have to break it down for me on a newbie's level. THANKS 

Erik


----------



## Axaday (Dec 17, 2003)

(Edit)

Never mind. CWShredder seems to have done the trick on its third run. And I installed the SP1 patch. I think the problem is solved.


----------



## JamesTheScot (Dec 17, 2003)

i have the same problem...both homepage and search page are hijacked. i tried BHO Demon, Spyhunter and Ad-Aware. They all came up with stuff. here's my log from hijackthis...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 9:09:15 PM, on 12/16/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINNT\shico.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\INTERN~1\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\WinZip\winzip32.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\blakeh\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://acc.count-all.com/--/?cociz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = C:\WINNT\search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://auto.ie.searchforge.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://auto.ie.searchforge.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://washingtontimes.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://acc.count-all.com/-/?cociz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://acc.count-all.com/--/?cociz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://auto.ie.searchforge.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://auto.ie.searchforge.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://auto.ie.searchforge.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://auto.ie.searchforge.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://acc.count-all.com/--/?cociz (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://auto.ie.searchforge.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://auto.ie.searchforge.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://e-plus.cc/search.php?aff_id=46&keyword=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://acc.count-all.com/--/?cociz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://acc.count-all.com/--/?cociz (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = C:\WINNT\search.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: MailTo Class - {0FA33B6C-71BC-69D3-DB7A-472A4D6F3452} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\mswsc19.dll
O1 - Hosts: 3510794918 xuto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFB1} - C:\WINNT\msjkhf.dll (disabled by BHODemon)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINNT\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tapicfg.exe] C:\WINNT\System32\tapicfg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [shico] C:\WINNT\shico.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Soundmx] \soundmx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys] regedit -s sys.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyHunter] C:\Program Files\Spyhunter\SpyHunter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Startup: MSN Messenger Service.lnk = C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {3E68E405-C6DE-49FF-83AE-41EE9F4C36CE} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - https://www.gamespyid.com/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37941.8283217593
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D9239E92-4D84-46C1-B144-0495DD523F44}: NameServer = 10.0.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = 
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain =
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\readme.txt
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css (HKLM)


----------



## tduth (Dec 16, 2003)

Liam...here is my log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:55:34 PM, on 12/16/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP1 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\xl.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.exe
C:\WINNT\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet T Series NT\Bin\HPOstr05.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA101 USB Adapter Configuration Utility\WlanMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet T Series NT\bin\HPOVDX05.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\wzqkpick.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Michelle Bennick\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchdot.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchdot.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchdot.net
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = C:\WINNT\system32\searchbar.html
R3 - URLSearchHook: OESearchHook Class - {341FB59F-3507-443b-8147-423B4E3B2B15} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\OE\search.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000006B1-19B5-414A-849F-2A3C64AE6939} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000E7270-CC7A-0786-8E7A-DA09B51938A6} - C:\WINNT\System32\n3tpa1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFAF} - C:\DOCUME~1\MICHEL~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msjpkb.dll
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {702AD576-FDDB-4d0f-9811-A43252064684} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\OE\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Clear Search - {947E6D5A-4B9F-4CF4-91B3-562CA8D03313} - C:\Program Files\ClearSearch\IE_ClrSch.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BCF96FB4-5F1B-497B-AECC-910304A55011} - C:\WINNT\hh.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D48F2E28-68E2-4920-9848-D6E6C7AB3EB7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\OE\redirector.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Search Toolbar - {702AD576-FDDB-4d0f-9811-A43252064684} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\OE\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OrbitUpdate] C:\Program Files\Orbit\update.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [win32app] C:\WINNT\System32\winpup32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [windows auto update] msblast.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ClrSchLoader] C:\Program Files\ClearSearch\Loader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Belt] C:\WINNT\Belt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OrbitView] C:\Program Files\Orbit\view.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [updater] C:\Program Files\Common files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys] regedit -s sys.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rbenh lptt01] "C:\Program Files\RBEnhance\rbenh.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [iedll] C:\WINNT\iedll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [loader] C:\WINNT\loader.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mozilla Quick Launch] "C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe" -turbo
O4 - Global Startup: HP OfficeJet T Series Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet T Series NT\Bin\HPOstr05.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MA101 Configuration Utility .lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\MA101 USB Adapter Configuration Utility\WlanMonitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Search the Internet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Help (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: ComcastHSI (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Bridge - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/bt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Hearts - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ht1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.netpaloffers.net/NetpalOffers/DMO1/fr03tp.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinstc.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37669.9264236111
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/ddc/wildgames/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD11A280-2E73-11CF-B6CF-00AA00A74DAF} - http://www.talkingbuddy.com/characters/max.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2F2B9D0-96B9-4B25-B90C-636ECB207D18} - http://www.clock-sync.com/WUInstSYNC.cab

How bad is it?

Todd


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Todd, and James, and Erik, 

Youve all been hijacked by CoolWebSearch. Please go here and download, unzip then run CoolWebShredder.

CWS installs via the byte verifier exploit in M$ JavaVM so just surfing a page with an infected applet can install it with no user participation. So once youve run the above, it is vital that you go here, click Scan for updates in the main frame, and download and install *all* CRITICAL updates recommended.

Then, once youve done that, please post a new log, and we'll see what's left. Could I ask all of you though, to start a new thread with your new log, as this could get mighty confusing.. 

Just introduce it by saying that you've run CWS already, and we can all go from there.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## JamesTheScot (Dec 17, 2003)

e-liam, i'll give it a try! thanks.


----------



## steelebie (Dec 16, 2003)

yes e-liam, thank you very much  i'll do it


----------



## magtec (Dec 19, 2003)

it looks as if the problem here has already been solved. but i'm making rounds, so here it is:

for those experiencing problems removing sys.reg from startup: i have run into a variant of this annoyware that is tricky to remove. in my case, sys.reg was modifying ie's home page and search pages to t.rack.cc each time the computer was restarted. a browser helper object (BHO) by the name of msghlb.dll (name may be different on your system) was creating sys.reg and adding it to startup each time internet explorer was run. thus, removing sys.reg from startup and deleting it would not fix the problem as it was just recreated next time internet explorer was run. the BHO must be removed first, which can be done with a utility such as hijackthis (http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/ or http://www.merijn.org/). i believe it also created and enabled a style sheet for internet explorer, so you'll also want to check the accessibility portion of internet options (under the general tab) and disable, then delete any style sheets.


----------



## TiffandTom (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi,

I just found this site and I am hoping you will be able to help me. I have been battling with this virus for a few days now and I have tried everything I can think of and it keeps coming back. I read through this thread and downloaded the Hijack This software and I am attaching my log file in hope that someone will be able to direct me on how to get rid of this virus once and for all. I did not know sites like this existed before finding you by doing a Google search. Any and all help will be greatly appriciated.

Tiffany

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 9:34:35 AM, on 12/21/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LMPDPSRV.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
C:\WINNT\GWHotKey.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINNT\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0b\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X125\LEX125SU.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\PackethSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~2\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINNT\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\NMain.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1.0B\waol.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1.0B\shellmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tiffany\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis[1].zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.net
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://t.rack.cc/sp.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://t.rack.cc/hp.php
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFB1} - C:\WINNT\mseecj.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {46AE04C0-BCFA-4728-90E7-00EB4A8B3863} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINNT\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LMPDPSRV] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LMPDPSRV.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINNT\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sys] regedit -s sys.reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mindscape\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: America Online Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0b\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Cisco Systems VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\ipsecdialer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Lexmark X125 Settings Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\Lexmark X125\LEX125SU.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.napster.com
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{35D92B68-FEE2-4E91-8300-DCAA8350F8E7}: NameServer = 205.188.198.4


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Tiffany, and welcome to TSG.. 

Youve been hijacked by CoolWebSearch. Please go here and download, unzip then run CoolWebShredder.

CWS installs via the byte verifier exploit in M$ JavaVM so just surfing a page with an infected applet can install it with no user participation. So once youve run the above, it is vital that you go here, click Scan for updates in the main frame, and download and install *all* CRITICAL updates recommended.

Then, once youve done that, please post a new log, and we'll see what's left.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## PghPaul (Dec 21, 2003)

please help


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Paul, and welcome to TSG.. 

Youve been hijacked by CoolWebSearch. Please go here and download, unzip then run CoolWebShredder.

CWS installs via the byte verifier exploit in M$ JavaVM so just surfing a page with an infected applet can install it with no user participation. So once youve run the above, it is vital that you go here, click Scan for updates in the main frame, and download and install *all* CRITICAL updates recommended.

Then, once youve done that, please download 'Hijack This!' from here, unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan". When the scan is finished, click "Save Log", and copy and paste it in a reply.

This will give us a rundown of what else is going on in your PC. One of us here will be glad to analyse it for you. *Dont* fix anything yourself yet, as a lot of the stuff on that list will be harmless or required.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## TiffandTom (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by e-liam:_
> *Hi Tiffany, and welcome to TSG..
> 
> Youve been hijacked by CoolWebSearch. Please go here and download, unzip then run CoolWebShredder.
> ...


Hi Liam,

Thank you very much. I think I am all set. But I ran hijack this again as you reconmended and copied my log file below. If you could take a look and confirm that I am now virus free it would be greatly appriciated.

Thank you for your help.
Tiffany

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 3:55:26 PM, on 12/25/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\PackethSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~2\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINNT\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LMPDPSRV.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
C:\WINNT\GWHotKey.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINNT\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0b\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X125\LEX125SU.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Tiffany\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {46AE04C0-BCFA-4728-90E7-00EB4A8B3863} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINNT\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LMPDPSRV] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LMPDPSRV.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINNT\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mindscape\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: America Online Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0b\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Cisco Systems VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\ipsecdialer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Lexmark X125 Settings Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\Lexmark X125\LEX125SU.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.napster.com
O16 - DPF: {2A32B14F-4D29-4EA3-AC54-E9B19F436CE7} (Scanner Class) - http://www.trojanscan.com/trojanscan/TDECntrl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Tiffany,

Sorry about the delay in getting back to you. I''ve had a busy Xmas.. 

Please run a new HJT! Scan, and check to fix the following entries, being sure to double check that you haven't missed any. Next, close *all* browser windows and click the *Fix checked* button*

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {46AE04C0-BCFA-4728-90E7-00EB4A8B3863} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe

O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?*

Once done, please download AdAware 6 181 from here.

Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "web update". Then ........

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN" From main window :Click "Start" then " Activate in-depth scan". Then......

Click "Use custom scanning options>Customize" and have these options on: "Scan within archives" ,"Scan active processes","Scan registry", "Deep scan registry" ,"Scan my IE Favourites for banned URL" and "Scan my host-files". Then.........

Go to settings(the gear on top of AdAware)>Tweak>Scanning engine and tick "Unload recognised processes during scanning". Then........"Cleaning engine" and uncheck "Automatically try to unregister objects prior to deletion" and check "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot" Then......

Click "proceed" to save your settings.

Now to scan its just to click the "Scan" button.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it.

Next, reboot again and download Spybot - Search & Destroy, from here: if you haven't already got the program.

Now press Settings, and Settings again. Go to the Webupdate section, and check "Display also available beta versions".

Now press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds marked RED.

Next, please reboot and post a new log for a final once over.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## subiya (Jan 2, 2004)

Liam
just spent 5 minutes joining the group just so I could say 
Thanks for you help on this topic.
this problem has been driving me crazy!
now it's gone.
so there you are.
Thanks
Glen


----------



## TiffandTom (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by e-liam:_
> *Hi Tiffany,
> 
> Sorry about the delay in getting back to you. I''ve had a busy Xmas..
> ...


Hi Liam,

Thank you so much for all of your help. I did as you outlined above and the following is a new log from HIJT. Please let me know if I need to clean up anything else. Thanks again.

Tiffany

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:35:22 AM, on 1/3/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\PackethSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~2\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
C:\WINNT\GWHotKey.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINNT\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tiffany\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINNT\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINNT\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] \Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mindscape\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: America Online Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0b\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Cisco Systems VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\ipsecdialer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: ItsDeductible7PopUp.lnk = C:\Program Files\ItsDeductible7\ItsD7.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.napster.com
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2A32B14F-4D29-4EA3-AC54-E9B19F436CE7} (Scanner Class) - http://www.trojanscan.com/trojanscan/TDECntrl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A57B18E-2F5D-11D5-8997-00104BD12D94} (compid Class) - http://support.gateway.com/support/serialharvest/gwCID.CAB
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
Resource hog.

O15 - Trusted Zone: *.napster.com
Shouldnt be in your trusted zone.


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Steve,

I left Napster in there as they use a secure payment facility (.shtml?). They are now a legit way of getting music off the net..  

Not disagreeing..  just letting you know why I didn't get rid of it originally.. 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Ill bow to your judgement Liam.....seeing as i never used Napster.


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Steve,

I don't use it either, but it is legal, and the record companies get their fair cut, so there's no problem there.  Since it uses SSL certification for payment, I guessed that that was why it was in the trusted zone.

I've never understood why a "trusted" zone is needed anyway, most people who use online financial services of one sort or another would, I'd have thought, made sure there was some sort of protection for their card details etc. anyway..  

Cheers

Liam


----------



## TiffandTom (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $teve:_
> *O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
> Resource hog.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Steve. I have deleted the Office Startup.lnk. Thanks again for all of your help.

Tiffany


----------

